# Print Labs for "Questionable Material"



## Stevegracy (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't think I've ever gotten the wrong answer from Google as much as I have today. I'm trying to find a professional print lab that will print anything. Apparently my "Shameless Vagina" series is a little too bold for mpixpro. I do quite a bit of fine art nude work and I need to find a vendor soon before I start getting orders for these. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## gsgary (Apr 21, 2014)

:addpics:


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 21, 2014)

Any pro lab will do it.


----------



## wyogirl (Apr 21, 2014)

I will assume that since mpixpro is part of Miller's that Miller's probably won't either.
Try ProDPI.


----------



## Stevegracy (Apr 21, 2014)

I contacted them and even sent them a few of the images from my "shameless vagina" series and they said they wouldn't do it. But they have zero problem with any of my "shameless breast" series. 
Here you go gsgary. This is the image I sent. Yes, it's bold but I think tastefully done. 

View attachment 72013


----------



## Stevegracy (Apr 21, 2014)

They're all pretty much along the same vein. 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/SteveGracyPhoto?section_id=15360350&ref=shopsection_leftnav_4


----------



## runnah (Apr 21, 2014)

Stevegracy said:


> They're all pretty much along the same vein.  https://www.etsy.com/shop/SteveGracyPhoto?section_id=15360350&ref=shopsection_leftnav_4



Nsfw

Reminds me of my guilty dicks series


----------



## manaheim (Apr 21, 2014)

Whitehouse custom color?


----------



## Stevegracy (Apr 21, 2014)

Heheheh!

Guilty dicks... wish I thought of that first.....

Thanks Manaheim I'll check them out!


----------



## runnah (Apr 21, 2014)

Stevegracy said:


> Heheheh!  Guilty dicks... wish I thought of that first.....  Thanks Manaheim I'll check them out!




You can have it. As long as you won't get mad if I proceed with my misanthropic muffs series.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Apr 21, 2014)

Stevegracy said:


> They're all pretty much along the same vein.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/SteveGracyPhoto?section_id=15360350&ref=shopsection_leftnav_4



Shouldn't have clicked on the link.....now I'm hungry dammit.


----------



## Stevegracy (Apr 21, 2014)

Damn! ANOTHER good one!


----------



## Stevegracy (Apr 21, 2014)

HA! Yeah I hear ya.....


----------



## Scatterbrained (Apr 21, 2014)

Are you calling these print houses or just sending the file?   Maybe try calling and explaining what you're doing before wasting the time only to have them reject your image.  You can try BayPhoto as well as the others mentioned,  we also have a pro lab here local to me (Richmond Camera) that you can call to see if they'll help you.


----------



## wyogirl (Apr 21, 2014)

Here is a link to a thread on Model Mayhem.  Aparantly there are printers on that site.... Might help??  ModelMayhem.com - Where to print my nude photos?


----------



## Stevegracy (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks scatterbrained. I just contacted the one; mpix. I wanted to save some time and look around online for what surely someone had already found the best answer for

thanks wyogirl, i didn't see a link there, i'll google it though


----------



## gsgary (Apr 22, 2014)

runnah said:


> Stevegracy said:
> 
> 
> > They're all pretty much along the same vein.  https://www.etsy.com/shop/SteveGracyPhoto?section_id=15360350&ref=shopsection_leftnav_4
> ...



I got one of those years ago when i split with my ex wife


----------



## gsgary (Apr 22, 2014)

I wouldn't have a problem getting those printed but i would use a small place local to me that prints and mounts them for me


----------



## gsgary (Apr 22, 2014)

Here's my first one


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 22, 2014)

Stevegracy said:


> I don't think I've ever gotten the wrong answer from Google as much as I have today. I'm trying to find a professional print lab that will print anything. Apparently my "Shameless Vagina" series is a little too bold for mpixpro. I do quite a bit of fine art nude work and I need to find a vendor soon before I start getting orders for these.
> 
> Any suggestions?



By the looks of it, you should have called it your "Shameless Labia" series.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 22, 2014)

it is times like this you buy your own printer for...


----------



## Tee (Apr 22, 2014)

Try Blue Cube Imaging.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 22, 2014)

I can't even get a girl to model for me fully clothed with an assistant present.


----------

